# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε ο Κοκατίλ μας!

## vangelisleon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Χρειάζομαι επειγόντος βοήθεια!
Εχθές 08/07/11 έφυγε από το παράθυρο του υπνοδωματίου ο μικρός μας!

Έχουμε γεμίσει αφίσες τη γειτονιά! Μένουμε στους Αμπελόκηπους Αθήνας, κοντά στην Πανόρμου και στο ύψος του Γηροκομείου. Αν κάποιος ακούσει κάτι παρακαλώ ας μας ενημερώσει!

Σας στέλνω και τον σύνδεσμο με την αντίστοιχη αγγελία που βάλαμε στο adespoto. Προσφέρουμε αμοιβή σε όποιον βοηθήσει να τον βρούμε!

http://www.adespoto.gr/index.php?opt...3501&Itemid=55

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!
Βαγγέλης

----------


## ananda

δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω κάπως Βαγγέλη 
λυπάμαι γι αυτό που έγινε 
να ευχηθώ να το βρείτε και γρήγορα!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μένω 5 λεπτά από εκεί που είστε,στην ίδια περιοχή κ εγώ.αν δω κάτι θα ενημερώσω αμέσως.

----------


## zack27

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να το βρειτε το μικρο!!!Δες και αυτο μηπως σε βοηθησει!!!http://www.parrotalert.com/

Επισης βαλτε εξω το κλουβι μπας και γυρισει...

----------


## vangelisleon

καλημέρα,

το κλουβί το έχουμε έξω, θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν έχει πάθει κάτι και πως τον έχει μαζέψει κάποιος... Ακόμα και αν αυτός σκοπεύει να τον κρατήσει το μόνο που εύχομαι να είναι καλά.
Από την Παρασκευή που χάθηκε είμαστε στους δρόμους τριγύρω μήπως και τον ακούσουμε αλλά τίποτα έως τώρα. Είναι τρομερή η απώλεια...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είμαι παθών και σε καταλαβαίνω.Τι να πω εύχομαι να τον βρείτε. :Love0030:

----------


## zack27

μακαρι να το βρειτε για οτι νεοτερο ενημερωστε μας!!!

----------


## zoi.

Ελπιζω να τον βρειτε σε νοιωθω απολυτα!!Κι εγω εχω χασει κοκατιλακι κ μπορει να μην νοιωθω οπως εκεινες τις μερες πλεον,αλλα ακομη στο μυαλο μου τον εχω και στεναχωριεμαι!!Μακαρι να μπορουσα να σε βοηθησω αλλα μενω Θεσσαλονικη..ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να τον βρειτε!!!!!!!!

----------


## ananda

νομίζω ότι όλοι μας ευχόμαστε το ίδιο ,να ξαναβρείτε το φίλο σας!

----------


## mitsman

Κανενα νεο Βαγγελη?????????

----------


## vangelisleon

μια απογοήτευση παιδιά...

Το μόνο που κατάφερα με τις αγγελίες είναι να βριστώ με 2 ανισόροπες που βρήκαν την κατάλληλη στιγμή να εκφράσουν τις απόψεις τους περί εγκλεισμού πτηνών...
Ελπίζω κάποιος να τον έχει βρει μόνο, ακόμα και αν έχει δει τις αφίσες, ακόμα και αν θέλει να τον κρατήσει, αρκεί να είναι σε ασφάλεια.

Μπορεί κάποιοι να θυμούνται την ιστορία με το συγκεκριμένο κοκατίλ που το πήραμε άρρωστο από πετ σοπ και τρέχαμε να το σώσουμε επί ένα μήνα! Έστελνα συνέχεια μηνύματα για βοήθεια εδώ στο φόρουμ.

Μέσα σε ένα μήνα αφού έγινε καλά, έπρεπε να δείτε τι χάδια αγκαλιές και αγάπες έκανε. Δεν άντεχε ούτε λεπτό να τον αφήνουμε μόνο του. Ήταν όλη η ζωντάνια του σπιτιού... Θέλω να σας ανεβάσω ένα βίντεο για να τον δείτε.

Είναι απίστευτη στεναχώρια, δεν περιγράφεται!

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι ειλικρινα Βαγγελη!!!
Μην απελπιζεσαι ομως!!! εγω δεν πιστευω οτι σε τοσο πολυσυχναστο μερος με τοσα εκατομυρια ανθρωπους να μην βρεθηκε ενας να τον φροντισει!!!
Εστω και για εκεινον!!

----------


## vangelisleon

Είχαμε δύο τηλέφωνα σήμερα, μας είπαν πως τον έχουν δει μέσα στο Γηροκομείο της Κηφισίας. Είναι από τα πρώτα μέρη που ψάξαμε αλλά είναι αρκετά μεγάλη η έκταση του. Αύριο θα πάμε πάλι για αναζήτηση. Νομίζετε υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να τον κάνουμε να μας καταλάβει αυτός και να έρθει? Κάποιο σφύριγμα που του κάναμε, ο ήχος από κάποιο παιχνίδι?

----------


## ananda

Βαγγέλη νομίζω ότι αυτό πρέπει να το κάνετε...
αν δηλαδή είχατε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σφύριγμα που του κάνατε να το χρησιμοποιήσετε οπωσδήποτε
καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## vagelis76

*Βαγγέλη πολύ χαίρομαι για τις ελπίδες που ζωντανεύουν !!!!!!!!!!

Αν μπορεί κάποιος που μένει κοντά ας πάει για παρέα βρε παιδιά και να έχει μαζί του ένα κοκατιλάκι μπας και βοηθήσει τη κατάσταση....


Περιμένουμε νέα και θέλουμε να είναι ευχάριστα !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Marilenaki

Βαγγέλη μην απογοητεύεσαι!! Πάρε μαζί σου και φαγητό ή καποιο φρουτο που του ειχε αδυναμια! Τα παπαγαλακια ειναι λιχουδικα και μπορει να μπει στο πειρασμο αν τον πετυχεται εκει!

----------


## paulos

Τελικά τι έγινε ? Εσυ δεν είχες καμία καλή εξέλιξη σαν την δίκη μου?

----------


## ant0nic_

Βρέθηκε τελικά το κοκατιλακι σας;

----------


## Georgia_io

Βρέθηκε το πουλάκι;

----------


## Tzive

έχουμε κανενα νέο? με το κλουβι έπρεπε να πας. τωρα είδα το topic. κριμα...

----------

